# Quick! Picture of your workshop



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Last year there was a thread showing how our prop workshops looked in the midst of building. So, go grab your camera and QUICK! take a picture. Don't clean it up first....that's cheating 




Here's mine as of 9:45pm tonight:


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

While I am, at the moment, a woman without a workshop, I will just say that I am in AWE of yours Terra! No wonder you turn out such masterpieces!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aw, thanks. Anyone can post pictures of their workspace, corner of the kitchen table... wherever props are being made. Just love to them


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ugh! I have workshop envy! 

Have to say Terra....you have organized chaos.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a garage, and complete train wreck in this shot due all of the stuff involved with building the featured props.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*WOW! *Those are so sweet!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! I wish I had your space to work on them!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

ghosttown:1159441 said:


> just a garage, and complete train wreck in this shot due all of the stuff involved with building the featured props.


[/quote]

oh my god!
I want! I want! I want! 
I need! I need! I need!

Please for the love of halloween tell me how to make him?!?!?! Oh pretty please?!?!?!


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> Just a garage, and complete train wreck in this shot due all of the stuff involved with building the featured props.


[/QUOTE]

WOOOOOOW! What an AWESOME work you made! How you made them?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hearts said:


> oh my god!
> I want! I want! I want!
> I need! I need! I need!
> 
> Please for the love of halloween tell me how to make him?!?!?! Oh pretty please?!?!?!


Build thread and discussion here.   LINK


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Terra -- I am so jealous I love your workshop, I have seen pictures of your shop before and it's aboustolty amazing

GhostTown -- WOW WOW WOW, FANTASTIC JOB


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks!

I'd love to see other posters shops!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is my dungeon.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> While I am, at the moment, a woman without a workshop, I will just say that I am in AWE of yours Terra! No wonder you turn out such masterpieces!


Yeah, Lil Ghouliette and I covet Terra's workshop and Skills!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Jack, no question, one of the coolest shops I've seen!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> Jack, no question, one of the coolest shops I've seen!


Thanks, I love it when the benches are all full of Halloween projects. Although I also like it when everything is nice and organized too. Of course that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is my woefully undersized workshop. You can see that it spills out onto the driveway this time of year.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

My dining room, living room and front porch are my work shop.....how sad...lol..I have shop envy....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Terra - I love that you have an awesome workshop, tools and lace curtains. That rocks! 

No workshop for me either. Just where ever I can make room. Porch, driveway, lawn, kitchen table...

This is where I am at currently.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm ashamed to post a pic of my workbench after seeing Terra's manufacturing plant.  (I see you have your "swimming skeleton" on the table.)

Anyway here's what it looks like today:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice areas guys and it's always fun to see works in progress. Love that giant pumpkin guy! Nothing to show yet myself, but hope to have a workshop/ craft area next year. Desperately need one....


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

I love this thread. I am a bit of a voyeur. I am fascinated with the creative workspaces of other people. Especially haunt people.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Jack Skellington said:


> Thanks, I love it when the benches are all full of Halloween projects. Although I also like it when everything is nice and organized too. Of course that doesn't happen very often.


I wanted a basement so badly when I was house shopping. Unfortunately, I just couldn't find the right house for the right deal in the right spot when I bought this one. S'ok though. There is always the option of putting a basement under this place, and there is room on the property for a detached shop also. I'll likely go the detached shop route since I'd have more options to go with there.

Always wanted a basement with a large model railroad setup.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on my shop everyone. After putting it all together, spend far too much time there _(my happy place).

_


Jack Skellington said:


> Thanks, I love it when the benches are all full of Halloween projects.


Ditto that! All kinds of goodies on your workbenches. See some talking skulls?





phillipjmerrill said:


> View attachment 86454
> 
> View attachment 86455
> 
> ...


What are the columns for and how did you make that stonework? Looks incredible!



DaveintheGrave said:


> I'm ashamed to post a pic of my workbench after seeing Terra's manufacturing plant.  (I see you have your "swimming skeleton" on the table.)
> 
> Anyway here's what it looks like today:


heheheh. 

Looks like you are working on another mechanism? nice. Yeah, the swimming skele got kicked off of his surfboard. Gave it to the new spidey in town.



GhostTown said:


> I wanted a basement so badly when I was house shopping. Unfortunately, I just couldn't find the right house for the right deal in the right spot when I bought this one. S'ok though. There is always the option of putting a basement under this place, and there is room on the property for a detached shop also. I'll likely go the detached shop route since I'd have more options to go with there.
> 
> Always wanted a basement with a large model railroad setup.


Don't kill me but ours was unused for three years. Once I got into prop building, was like, "OH YEAH!"




Keep the pictures coming! This is fun


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Terra said:


> What are the columns for and how did you make that stonework? Looks incredible!


The columns are for my cemetery fence. I cheated with them because they are hollow plastic. The stonework came out of the mold looking that good. I didn't even have to paint them. I scored them for free from my previous employer who is a fence product manufacturer. I am trying to make them and my cemetery fence as solid as possible this year becasuse last year I had a mishap caused by rushed/sloppy work.
You can read about my misadventures on my blog here: http://phillipjmerrill.blogspot.com/2010/03/please-consider-me-as-alternative-to.html
and here: http://phillipjmerrill.blogspot.com/2011/08/cemetery-fence-20.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

I lost my workshop somewhere in the pumpkins....and that sack of lazy bones took the last seat in the house!!! I do remember this being my mancave/music studio/prop room a couple weeks ago but heres what it is now.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Lol, Mr. Gris. It looks like your blow molds are breeding like rabbits.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

madame_mcspanky said:


> Lol, Mr. Gris. It looks like your blow molds are breeding like rabbits.


Bob Barker was serious when he said, "Have your pets spayed or neutered." I really should have listened to him


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> I wanted a basement so badly when I was house shopping. Unfortunately, I just couldn't find the right house for the right deal in the right spot when I bought this one. S'ok though. There is always the option of putting a basement under this place, and there is room on the property for a detached shop also. I'll likely go the detached shop route since I'd have more options to go with there.
> 
> Always wanted a basement with a large model railroad setup.


Go for the detached workshop, basements are only okay if they're dry. I lost weeks of time after the Hurricane hit keeping it dry. Luckily I only lost a carpet and all of the Halloween stuff is in bins or on top of my workbench to keep it safe.



Terra said:


> Ditto that! All kinds of goodies on your workbenches. See some talking skulls?


Yep, 3 new talking skulls just about ready to go. One for my clock, one for my coffin and I think the other one is going inside of my Dr. Lester mask.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! I am sooo showing my boyfriend this thread and telling him, "See honey it could be worse. Instead of my stuff in a closet, I can take up an entire room!" (which someday I will...*evil laugh*)

Nice work everyone!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Terra said:


> Looks like you are working on another mechanism? nice. Yeah, the swimming skele got kicked off of his surfboard. Gave it to the new spidey in town.


Yes, I am! As usual, I'm trying to make something I haven't seen anyone else make.
I hope to have it finished soon!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Terra, my husband has what we call "Terra-envy." I always want to bust out into song "Hey Jelously" when we look at pictures of your workspace. It's sick, in a totally, fabulous, not fair kind of way.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings Terra.........I bet you are in Super serious mode as we approach "the Night". Look forward every year to what you will amaze us with! I have not got my camera ready to go yet but over the years as the Xmas & Halloween displays keep growing we have moved all the tools to an outdoor shed we have. Its big inside, 2 stories but Jer has it packed to the hilt. SO there is also an outside workshop!lol We did not do any projects this year but I bought a bunch of new stuff. He's on vacation & I told him be ready to build PVC figures when you get back.....I need about 12 of them! We got so much stuff around here they moved the big saw over into our neighbors workshop!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

You did say...


Terra said:


> wherever props are being made


 

"Shop" 1 - kitchen: Washing spider crab shells:



















"Shop" 2 - somebody's flat screen tv box - Painting frames:


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

what is this 'workshop' you speak of?


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't WAIT to see what you are doing with those spider crab shells TalkingCatBlues!!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> Just a garage, and complete train wreck in this shot due all of the stuff involved with building the featured props.


[/QUOTE]

You're shipping these to my house......right!?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I lost your address.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Terra, I too start to drool when looking at your awesome work area! Damn, I wish I had that kind of a work space! I'd be in heaven!! Some day.... 

Ok, this is kind of embarrassing, because cleaning up is cheating. LOL 

Normally, we do most of our work on our porch, but for some reason this year most of our Halloween crafting has been done in the kitchen and living room. 

Now let me just preface these pictures by saying that this is the reason that I, Mordessa, call my hubby MoreMessa.  The paper mache all over the kitchen floor and walls and windows and everywhere else is HIS doing, not mine! LOL


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

nhh said:


> Terra - I love that you have an awesome workshop, tools and lace curtains. That rocks!
> 
> No workshop for me either. Just where ever I can make room. Porch, driveway, lawn, kitchen table...
> 
> This is where I am at currently.


Glad you noticed the lace curtains. Had to make it girly somehow.

Hey we've all been there when starting out prop-building. Quickly it progresses into the disease I now have. Funny to see all the little skele's in the casserole dish in your picture. 

Here's a picture of my basement (_way before the workshop was built) _when I first got serious about building props in '07:












Mr. Gris said:


> I lost my workshop somewhere in the pumpkins....and that sack of lazy bones took the last seat in the house!!! I do remember this being my mancave/music studio/prop room a couple weeks ago but heres what it is now.


That's hilarious and should go on a Halloween greeting card 



The Red Hallows said:


> Terra, my husband has what we call "Terra-envy." I always want to bust out into song "Hey Jelously" when we look at pictures of your workspace. It's sick, in a totally, fabulous, not fair kind of way.


hee! Thanks 



Muffy said:


> Greetings Terra.........I bet you are in Super serious mode as we approach "the Night". Look forward every year to what you will amaze us with! I have not got my camera ready to go yet but over the years as the Xmas & Halloween displays keep growing we have moved all the tools to an outdoor shed we have. Its big inside, 2 stories but Jer has it packed to the hilt. SO there is also an outside workshop!lol We did not do any projects this year but I bought a bunch of new stuff. He's on vacation & I told him be ready to build PVC figures when you get back.....I need about 12 of them! We got so much stuff around here they moved the big saw over into our neighbors workshop!


Pictures, we need to see pictures! Good to see you haunting this place again.



talkingcatblues said:


> You did say...
> "Shop" 1 - kitchen: Washing spider crab shells:
> 
> "Shop" 2 - somebody's flat screen tv box - Painting frames:


That flat screen box is great spray booth idea.



Mordessa said:


> Terra, I too start to drool when looking at your awesome work area! Damn, I wish I had that kind of a work space! I'd be in heaven!! Some day....
> 
> Ok, this is kind of embarrassing, because cleaning up is cheating. LOL
> 
> ...


Those pictures were astonishing and awesome! Does that stuff come off the floor though?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

You know, I was a bit concerned about that hardwood floor myself.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL! I dunno, I haven't tried to get it off the floor yet. But I'm pretty sure it will come off without a problem. It's just plain old flour, water and salt, no real glue in it at the moment. And the floor isn't hardwood, it's laminated boards or whatever you call it. Cheapy flooring, is what I call it. LOL It desperately needs to be replaced anyway, so if the paper mache stuff doesn't come off, I'll have all the more reasons to use to convince Hubby that it needs to be done next spring.  LOL!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HA HA, HA HA... Ulterior motives. Good call


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Ohhh, you're a much more understanding spouse than I am Mordessa. If I walked into my house and saw that floor my husband would be dead...or wish he was.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Hehehe, Well see, it's all part of my master plan to get the kitchen remodeled, and he's serving my purposes very well at the moment. Muahahahhahaha


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Mordessa said:


> Hehehe, Well see, it's all part of my master plan to get the kitchen remodeled, and he's serving my purposes very well at the moment. Muahahahhahaha


I SOOOooo need to take lessons from you!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Aaaprn said:


> I SOOOooo need to take lessons from you!


Does that mean we can build props in the kitchen now?


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Does that mean we can build props in the kitchen now?


Does that mean I get the wood floor?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Aaaprn said:


> Does that mean I get the wood floor?


errrrrr...... the garage is fine, I 'spose.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Easy there, I don't want you kids to have a fight over where the prop building takes place. Now kiss and make up.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Skellington said:


> Easy there, I don't want you kids to have a fight over where the prop building takes place. Now kiss and make up.



...always the best part!


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok,heres my disaster area.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

OOPS,lets try again.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow Mickkell, your workspace is almost a rival for my kitchen! ... Without all the goop all over the place. LOL 

Speaking of work spaces though, I had a bit of a score today! Hubby and I went to the local junk yard, we were looking for those metal boards with the holes in them that you can put hooks in and such, I think Terra has them in her work space. We didn't exactly find what we were looking for, but we did find some white metal things that look like they used to be the back part of a display in a store. They are thick white metal, with the sides bent around and squared behind to make them sturdy, the squared back bits have slits down the length of them to let you hang the panels on hooks that would normally be on a wall, and on the front of the panels there are holes down the sides, so you could attach a hanging shelf kind of thing to it. The centers are plain white, no holes, but we can easily drill the holes we need and make our own hook board thingy from it. 

We found two of those, and then two stands that you would also find in a store. They are just simple metal frames that would hold wire shelves. They almost perfectly fit the two panels we found, but not completely, we'll need to get some heavy duty screws to attach the panels, but once we do, we'll have a pretty decent set up for our work area! Plus the stands came with some shelves and a wire basket too, which will be sooooo nice for organizing our tools and cables and stuff like that out on the porch! I'm totally psyched about it!

And all of it was only like $20! How cool is that?? 

I'll post pics once I have them assembled, if anybody wants to see. lol You guys are probably some of the only people in the world who would understand the happiness that comes from an organized work area! lol


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL,cool score and at 20 bux,sweet.The word you are looking for is "peg board",FYI.lol.I would like to see your 
pix.
Ya,my shop is in a real mess and were moving(retiring) to AZ.Wont that be fun to pack all that up.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I would post a pic of my workshop, but my camera is buried beneath everything that's on top of the workbench ..


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few from tonite. I work in a VERY tight space. The pics are decieving! I grew out of this space a while ago, its (my creeps) since crept into the house, into the back yard, up the side of the house....like a monster, Its now out of control. Ive got stuff stashed everywhere man. Looks like some twisted Tobe Hooper character lives here. Im selling stuff locally at a steady pace, so its still manageable. Loving my life right now.









_^^ Prototypes hanging up above..._








^^Latex puppet head...








^^A customers "Bayou Creep" mask in progress, and a Witch prop almost done. 








^^A few new foam filled skull decorations I made, and an older painting I did..(it lays down flat and doubles as a dice game).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

mickkell said:


> Ok,heres my disaster area.
> View attachment 87094


That's a sweet ride for a skele! 



Mordessa said:


> ...I'll post pics once I have them assembled, if anybody wants to see. lol You guys are probably some of the only people in the world who would understand the happiness that comes from an organized work area! lol


Yes, we love pictures! Totally am with you about the joys of having an organized work area. This is the pile of tools and supplies that I was working with while building Beloved and the other first stones - '08:









Working this way was sooooo frustrating and what eventually drove me to get organized. Now - it's heaven 




Herman Secret said:


> I would post a pic of my workshop, but my camera is buried beneath everything that's on top of the workbench ..


heh. 



chop shop said:


> Here's a few from tonite. I work in a VERY tight space. The pics are decieving! I grew out of this space a while ago, its (my creeps) since crept into the house, into the back yard, up the side of the house....like a monster, Its now out of control. Ive got stuff stashed everywhere man. Looks like some twisted Tobe Hooper character lives here. Im selling stuff locally at a steady pace, so its still manageable. Loving my life right now.
> ...


Those props are awesome! That doll head and dice game look terrific!


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in... LOL, Here is my "workshop" Not much is on the table atm, but you get an idea of what I'm working with: It's basically three parts of the big room that makes up our living dining and kitchen space.
These first two are of my proper work area, The corner of the living room. Notice the post I'm on.














This is my dining room workshop, cutting table/dining table featured, including the corner of holding featuring a box of witch jar sitting under my soul cage from last year.







And the last is my sink, and my bucket-o-brushes. 







Tiny house=tiny options... Very much looking forward to my husband and I getting a full house so i can have a dedicated makespace.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great pictures! What a kick-butt idea of using an ice tray as a paint palette. Gonna use that one.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

It can be a little tough to clean, but if you do it right, works out wonderfully.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Well… I obeyed the rules and took a photo as it sits:







As you can see I have multiple projects going on at once. 

Up front I have a bunch of skeletons I just purchased. They will be used for my pallbearer/casket scene. 

The propane tank is also a item I picked up recently. It will be used for the 2012 haunt. 

To the right of the skeletons you can see my welding helmet and some iron. I’ve been making a flying ghost rig for the cemetery.

Starting October 1st this will all be gutted out as this area is also used for my haunt.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

chop shop said:


> ^^A few new foam filled skull decorations I made, and an older painting I did..(it lays down flat and doubles as a dice game).


That painting is beautiful! So "Carnival of horrors."


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Terra. Thanks Talkingcatblues..(yeah it would fit right into a dark carnival atmosphere). 

Dang bamtunebam, you must be he one that cleaned out all the Walgreen skelly's around here.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

My eyes went right to that ice cube tray too. That's one of those ideas that makes so much sense that you kick yourself for not thinking of it on your own. I love this forum.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, i dont have a workshop of any kind, but i do have a coffee table that has seen better days, and as such... it is my workspace LOLOL


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the ice cube tray for paint. I like to use them to sort seed beeds. For paint, we've been using empty egg cartons.


----------



## danf1973 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well here's mine I would have more space if I didn't have my two Harley's in there LOL


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

My workshop right now!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Chop,

I ordered 4 Buckys this year to make a new scene, pallbearers carrying a coffin. Then I saw the Walgreens post, skeletons for $30. Crap I just spent $400 for something that looks the same and costs only $120. Well I thought it was still a bargain so I purchased two. Suddenly I get an e-mail that my Buckys have been backordered and won’t be out until Feb of 2012. Good news/bad news, I cancelled the order and saved the $400, but I only have two skeletons. I quickly ran back to Walgreens. They were out. I went to three others and they were all out. I’m in a panic, my new scene is fading before my eyes. I decided to run to the neighboring city. Luckily they had three more which I grabbed. That was close.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mordessa said:


> Normally, we do most of our work on our porch, but for some reason this year most of our Halloween crafting has been done in the kitchen and living room.
> 
> Now let me just preface these pictures by saying that this is the reason that I, Mordessa, call my hubby MoreMessa.  The paper mache all over the kitchen floor and walls and windows and everywhere else is HIS doing, not mine! LOL
> 
> ...


Hehe... I love this picture. It says, "We are working hard." There's an old saying: "Those who play together stay together." I see a long and bright future for you and your husband.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*work area*

here's my shop, its L shaped and I have a 12 x 36 aisle way to work on large stuff


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

bamtunebam said:


> Well… I obeyed the rules and took a photo as it sits:
> View attachment 87312
> 
> As you can see I have multiple projects going on at once.
> ...


Oh. so cool you are going to make the skeleton pallbearers. That's gonna look great in your haunt!



witchymom said:


> well, i dont have a workshop of any kind, but i do have a coffee table that has seen better days, and as such... it is my workspace LOLOL
> 
> View attachment 87362


But it's a happy table. The little casket caught my eye. So cute!



danf1973 said:


> View attachment 87435
> Well here's mine I would have more space if I didn't have my two Harley's in there LOL
> View attachment 87433


But those are the coolest things to be in the way. Why I love these pictures. At this time of year Halloween takes precedence... even over Harley's 


obcessedwithit said:


> here's my shop, its L shaped and I have a 12 x 36 aisle way to work on large stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NICE! That's an awesome shop. Nice and roomy. But, where are the props????


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

_@ Bamtunebam:_ Good going. No Wallyskelly love here in L.A. Every store I walk into has none , now I'm just wanting one because they are so scarce, lol. I need a skeleton around here right now about as much as I need a hole in the head. Human nature I suppose.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Our work space (garage) is a total mess because we pretty much abandoned it during the uber hot summer months... and it because a "shove it in the garage and deal with it later" storage space. Once it gets cooler, we'll do a good clean.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Unfortunately my shop looks like a foam, bone, soldering, pvc, skull, tombstone, LED, stalkabout, bomb went off! And that’s after I cleaned it up twice over the past 2 weeks! A 24 x 32 shop just isn’t cutting it. We have our first Haunt next weekend (September 1st – October 2nd). It’s G-O Time!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Our work space (garage) is a total mess because we pretty much abandoned it during the uber hot summer months... and it because a "shove it in the garage and deal with it later" storage space. Once it gets cooler, we'll do a good clean.


That's how my shop looks the day after Halloween. Looks like Halloween threw up, LOL!



Nepboard said:


> Unfortunately my shop looks like a foam, bone, soldering, pvc, skull, tombstone, LED, stalkabout, bomb went off! And that’s after I cleaned it up twice over the past 2 weeks! A 24 x 32 shop just isn’t cutting it. We have our first Haunt next weekend (September 1st – October 2nd). It’s G-O Time!!!


Awww, now that'll be a picture to see. Come on... pretty please with an eyeball on top?


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

[/QUOTE] OH NICE! That's an awesome shop. Nice and roomy. But, where are the props???? [/QUOTE] Terra.



Here you go, shop with props,.....................when I took the shop pics I was working on the hearse, and had just added the new part of the shop. PLus I'm annal about keeping everything put back after use....lol....................







[


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I don't have a workshop unfortuantely. Moved into our house last year and it's still "in transition" (which is a polite way of saying it's a total pit, overcrowded with crap). I wish I had a 3 car garage just to have 1 slot for a full shop and workbench. 

I'm juryrigging everything so far this year. Garage sale this Saturday thankfully (neighborhood wide too) and I hope to finally divest myself of a 17' Grumman aluminum canoe that's been hoggin up space. Anyone interested? LOL

*Terra* and her workshop are the bomb though--I love that you have such a tidy and large dedicated space. Very cool; the shop matches the quality of work that you do! 

Speaking of workshops, does anyone have a good plan or design sheet for a workbench? That's my first post-Halloween project.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

My shed has become an actual _storage_ shed for all the misc. junk that was not in its proper place! We recently re-did our kitchen, had a graduation party, and DH has not been able to walk since July (foot surgery). So for speedy clean up purposes, everything got shoved in my 'creative space'! Grrrrrr! I can't even walk in it. This is a very weird thing to be frustrated with, but I am.
The green one was my first shed, that didn't work out cuz of the trouble to run electricity to it.(That's what DH told me). So we traded sheds, but look inside!








I think maybe this weekend I will be pulling everything out...


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I am right now using my garage for Halloween stuff; you can see my stack of fencing I finished over the weekend, a ground popper I am working on and a corpsed skeleton in the photo: 



















I also have a 21x15 shop in an unfinished part of my basement that I am going to drywall and run power into this winter for all my woodworking tools that will be where I do most of my Halloween work after this year. All I have at the moment is an images of one of the work benches I made in the spring.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

> Here you go, shop with props,.....................when I took the shop pics I was working on the hearse, and had just added the new part of the shop. PLus I'm annal about keeping everything put back after use....lol....................


Same here. Just can't THINK in a messy room. 



GodOfThunder said:


> ...Speaking of workshops, does anyone have a good plan or design sheet for a workbench? That's my first post-Halloween project.


Generally this was the plan used for all the tables and storage units: http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20xl.html



SkellyCat said:


> My shed has become an actual _storage_ shed for all the misc. junk that was not in its proper place! We recently re-did our kitchen, had a graduation party, and DH has not been able to walk since July (foot surgery). So for speedy clean up purposes, everything got shoved in my 'creative space'! Grrrrrr! I can't even walk in it. This is a very weird thing to be frustrated with, but I am.
> The green one was my first shed, that didn't work out cuz of the trouble to run electricity to it.(That's what DH told me). So we traded sheds, but look inside!
> I think maybe this weekend I will be pulling everything out...


Oh, don't you hate that? If something isn't put away then it becomes a magnet that attracts all other loose items. Then, it simply becomes an out of control black hole!




*CookieMonster,* looks awesome!



James B. said:


> I am right now using my garage for Halloween stuff; you can see my stack of fencing I finished over the weekend, a ground popper I am working on and a corpsed skeleton in the photo:
> I also have a 21x15 shop in an unfinished part of my basement that I am going to drywall and run power into this winter for all my woodworking tools that will be where I do most of my Halloween work after this year. All I have at the moment is an images of one of the work benches I made in the spring.


Oooh, that looks like a workbench using the same plan I referenced above. Have fun this winter


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Terra said:


> Oooh, that looks like a workbench using the same plan I referenced above. Have fun this winter


I have one just like that in that you can partly see in this photo where you can see the legs of my newer work bench under construction: 










The new bench actually has the set in style of construction. The particle board tops were 50 cent scraps at Home Depot; I made the bench the size of the particle boards. I built those tables for one of my other hobbies, medieval reenacting. I have a small armor making set up with a drill press, bench shear, anvil, and some dishing forms.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

No clean up, following the rules...

Garage Bay 1







Garage Bay 2







Table full of pickets. I am constructing a 100' picket fence for my graveyard display.







Pictures of the foam board i am using to build 5 tombstones. They will be 3' high, 2' wide, and 4 inches thick. They will all have a base that protrudes 4" in all directions. They will all contain 1/2 PVC that will be set onto rebar which I will pound into the ground. All will have screws that fasten the tombstone to the rebar so they cannot be lifted out/off without a special tool. 







4 completed fence (before painting) sections







Our dining room which has been taken over by Michaels Pumpkins!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

I will post more pics tommorow but i actully redid my garage this year. I sacrificed all winter and some spring to get this done. This picture is kinda old cause the columns are way done 2 months ago but you can see the work space.All the shelvings and work bench we (me and dad) build ourselves. I put an old pic so you can also see some changes. Starting with changing lighting and sheetrocking the whole place as well as re wiring the whole freakong garage and ditching romex
Enjoy


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Picture of my shop as of last night (or at least a piece of it)....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

GAH! Another thread getting away from me. Drag about this time of year...



James B. said:


> I have one just like that in that you can partly see in this photo where you can see the legs of my newer work bench under construction:
> 
> The new bench actually has the set in style of construction. The particle board tops were 50 cent scraps at Home Depot; I made the bench the size of the particle boards. I built those tables for one of my other hobbies, medieval reenacting. I have a small armor making set up with a drill press, bench shear, anvil, and some dishing forms.


The design of the new bench is intriguing. Horrible at math and angles here and so making the rudimentary one was still a brain challenge! Bet the armor making set helps in Halloween prop building too 



Montco Haunt said:


> No clean up, following the rules...
> 
> Garage Bay 1
> Garage Bay 2
> ...


Those fences are amazing!



ctarpey said:


> I will post more pics tomorrow but i actully redid my garage this year. I sacrificed all winter and some spring to get this done. This picture is kinda old cause the columns are way done 2 months ago but you can see the work space.All the shelvings and work bench we (me and dad) build ourselves. I put an old pic so you can also see some changes. Starting with changing lighting and sheetrocking the whole place as well as re wiring the whole freakong garage and ditching romex
> Enjoy


Would love to get some more electricity around the workshop. Currently - extension cords galore.



JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Picture of my shop as of last night (or at least a piece of it)....


Nice skelly in the works!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

here is my mess it depend on the week as its not my garage and i greatly appreciated that i can use it so i try to keep one side neat and mess up the other side lolo as you can see i have some serious cleaning before someone tell me that's enough lololo


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, love to see the mad laboratories everyone works from! Here are some pix of mine.
























And shelf close up


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

frenchy said:


> here is my mess it depend on the week as its not my garage and i greatly appreciated that i can use it so i try to keep one side neat and mess up the other side lolo as you can see i have some serious cleaning before someone tell me that's enough lololo


Hey, I see lots of floorspace left before Halloween. Bet that's not the case now. BTW, love the ladder shelf 



scourge said:


> Wow, love to see the mad laboratories everyone works from! Here are some pix of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> And shelf close up


Nice! It's chock full of skulls - as it should be.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Resurrect this thread; I finished my basement workshop area and put my wood working tools together. Next I need to add some peg board and put up my Halloween tools for easy access.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh wow, James, your workshop is turning out fantastic! Bet that place is going to become your second home


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW! Loved all the workshops!! ...and suffering MAJOR envy issues. I laughed so hard at the gal with the kitchen workshop ~ that looks like my kitchen workspace too. (Only my hubby is not so amused!)

Thanks for the thread Terra. It was a delightful way to pass the time during a coffee break!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Terra said:


> Oh wow, James, your workshop is turning out fantastic! Bet that place is going to become your second home


I have so many small home projects in mind it is likely I will be hiding down there most of the weekend


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

We were sitting in the garage this evening laughing at what looks like a Halloween explosion. I thought if this thread.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

This was a real intresting thread. Like others I have workshop envy........Very much so


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

My work station is my garage, but as I remodel the house, I'm getting more space. This is my new workbench, which I built from scraps and an old bit of plywood.










Since this pic was taken, I put on some nice casters so the work table can roll around the space.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

You guys have motivated me to go clean my basement so I wil have some sort of actual work area, lol


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

GhostTown - yep Halloween indeed blew up in your shop 

Here's mine as of last Friday:


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My garage is being used to do some spraying and spray gluing of zombies at the moment; doing the stiltbeast plastic method. My Halloween closet has stilt its contents. Soon the wood shop will be making new coffins.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I *WISH* I had a workshop!

you are all so lucky


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

Great shop James B and thanks for bringing this thread back. I love the peep into other shops.

Took this one last night of my soon to be spider web guy.. you can see my shop back there. actually kind of clean at the moment
View attachment 124765


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

It is still "in progress" !










And where I finished off for today


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My house, 1 1/2 story, is 80% empty...the entire main floor, garage and basement (or wherever my tools happen to be) is my workshop!


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

My shop is not nearly as extensive as some members, but it works for me.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Use to do most of the work in my basement office, bigger projects got done outside by Jer's workshop.......but we have to get serious this next year.....gonna tackle some "Big Things"!! So we put all the halloween stuff in the basement ( which we can't use) & we will now build in the garage. Can start as soon as the xmas boxes get put away.

I heard Jerry tell 50 people HAlloween night that he is building new projects for next year. I mean for quite awhile now I been reading how some of you change out your scenes every year....gotta be a lot of work as we change the garage every year. But next year we'll change the whole thing if he don't poop out on me. All I have to keep him in is beer.....he'll do anything for beer!!


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my workshop/geekspace...


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, Just found this thread. I took these right at the beginning of this year. Ready to make it into a bigger mess.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

@IshWitch: You'll have a workshop one day! And it will be awesome!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love all these new pictures of people's workshops - thanks for keeping this thread alive and kickin'!


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Terra said:


> Love all these new pictures of people's workshops - thanks for keeping this thread alive and kickin'!



I don't, a lot for your work shops make me very jelous . I have a small house no garage, my basements is only just over about 5 1/2 feet high and I am 6ft.
But I make do  
Honestly I do like all the pics even though I get jelous lol, keep them coming.

I will take some of my corner of the basement when its a bit better as I just pulled the whole basement apart going through storage stuff and getting Christmas decorations out.

Tony


----------



## Mikelyte (Dec 3, 2010)

I am so glad to see that my garage isnt the only one with body parts, and pieces lying about...


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

@HallowFear: Dang, I hate that for you. I'm only 5'8" so I'd still be able to work in your basement. This is the first time i have had anything even close to being a real workshop, so I am very excited to start building!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Its great to see everyone's workspace. Here is my garage.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome undead vikings! At first I thought they were a metal band. The sword looked like a guitar for a second! I got my xmas present from my gf early today. I got a ten inch compound miter saw for my workshop!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh come on Terra I could fit my house inside your workshop. I wish for that kind of room.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Deadview said:


> Oh come on Terra I could fit my house inside your workshop. I wish for that kind of room.


I gotta say - it's the most awesome space ever. In Kansas - the houses here must have full basements _(due to cold winters). _Most people finish them into bars, home theaters and or man caves. We bought ours with an unfinished basement and in the first few years - never found a use for it. Didn't want any of the typical options. Plus - it's just the two of us. One of our bedrooms upstairs was converted into a home theater and hubby also makes that into his man cave. We can do all of our drinking upstairs in the house so... the space remained empty for years... until I started prop building  The first two years I used a door on a saw horse. Here's a pic where I was starting to think if I got organized and not working off of a pile of tools and materials on the floor things would be muuuuch easier...:










That kind of sucked so spent an entire winter building The LAIR... Muh ha haha....


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Terra said:


> Deadview said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on Terra I could fit my house inside your workshop. I wish for that kind of room.
> ...


I was born and raised in Kansas, yes the winters do suck but their nothing compared to Iowa! At least we get the amusement of watching ******* IA drivers pass us 4x4 truckers in their rear wheel drive sport cars going 80mph during a blizzard and end up in the ditch literally 2 miles later. Kansas don't got that kind of entertainment!


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

@Terra: Your tombstones are FREAKING AMAZING!! Pleeeez tell me you've posted a tutorial?! Yeah winters in Utah were cold (but not cold like Kansas or Iowa... I lived in Missouri for a year, and those midwestern winters are brutal.) so full basements were the norm. However, the house I bought there was built in 1922, and all it had was a "half shelf basement" (that was what the realtor called it.) In actuality, it was a hole under the house that had been very roughly walled in (with no insulation) and outdoor deck carpet thrown down over a dirt floor. It was useless as a workshop. The one I have now is better than I could have ever dreamed of having. 100 amps and separate breakers and outlets for air compressor, two different welders (which I need to buy.) and table saw. It's got air conditioning, and a wood stove (needs to be installed, so right now I am using two electric heaters.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Think i may build a.big shed for a work shop this summer


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Basements are great aren't they? We have 2 large rooms in our basement (along with a couple smaller ones & a bathroom) & one is now Halloween/Christmas storage. After 10 years in the house we figured we're not turning that side into a guest room or workout room (or anything else really), & I'm not stopping my Halloween/Christmas collecting either. So we decided to buy about 8 sets of metal shelving from Home Depot & that's where it all is now. Not that I'm not purging things but still, even if I got down to bare minimum I still have to put it all somewhere & the whole basement is temp controlled so it's the best place for it all.

Granted, we've had more than our share of floods down there, but we've fixed all that now & everything is up off the floor at least 2-3 inches so if it does flood again we're good to go.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

My "workshop" is basically a corner of my "mancave". This is where some of the composing and most of the electric instrument recording happens. Anything that requires a microphone is recorded in another room. Several local cafes are also part of my "workshop", I often take my laptop to one of them and write music with a scoring program for a change of scene.(and sometimes get inspired by some of the scary people that drift through).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my new workshop


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my workshops of 9:00 PM February 19. It's about 2 degrees F outside but nice and toasty in here.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

JonnF3 said:


> This is my workshops of 9:00 PM February 19. It's about 2 degrees F outside but nice and toasty in here.


Very nice shop. We are looking for a new home for Spider Hill now. Is that a garage? 

Who is your buddy standing in the background? Is he from Art to Zombies?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good eye Diabolic! That is a zombie made from Art to Zombies (head and hands) on a Spider Hill animated prop kit. I appreciate the comments on the shop. It's a bit messy right now. The shop is in my garage/pole barn. It is about 670 sq feet.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

JonnF3 said:


> Good eye Diabolic! That is a zombie made from Art to Zombies (head and hands) on a Spider Hill animated prop kit. I appreciate the comments on the shop. It's a bit messy right now. The shop is in my garage/pole barn. It is about 670 sq feet.


Great choice for the swaying zombie! Our first prototype used one of their head/hand sets. Very durable and very light. I

It looks like you did a great job finishing it off.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

This is why I love this forum, I have never heard of from Art to Zombies before !!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

So many styes of work shops! Impressive more than Not! Very nice!
My "workshop " is out side my South door where my tool crib is with electricity for welding and everything else.
Sometimes I build close to where the item will be and be used when it's done,nice when it works.
I have a 1,900 sq ft. garage 5 blocks away surrounded by a large flat lot that needs to be mowed every week all Summer long (By me)
The garage would not look like any kind of a workshop if i showed pictures of it because everything is stacked and piled and here and there and everywhere!
All sorts of wood scraps,steel scraps and then the inside of the "L" shape has a corral fenced and locked full of scrap steel mostly.
I hide many of my tools that I leave at the garage so if anyone looked in the one small window being nosy,they wouldn't be able to see the tools and then have no reason to break in, sometimes i will lose a tool in this mess,and the Oui-ja board won't even tell me where it is! (They are all in this together!)
My last "Build" is a sheet metal covered cabinet almost 8 foot tall to hold my long heads mans axe i made many years ago. When finally installed it will be another secret door in my Haunted House The Ravens Grin Inn.. or it will not get installed because i will found pinned under this monster as I tried to take it up those 22 steps to the second floor. (I built in several sections too so i could handle it easier, Oh, well?)
The sheet metal used was duct work my Dad sold and installed in 1965 a block from his shop (now my shop) in the 1870 yellow brick house being re-habbed now. So the sheet metal has a nice aged look to it,naturally.
hat yellow brick house has a big cupola in the center of the main roof, two outdoor small balconys and wide trim throughout it's on a large corner lot.
I tried for years (actual years as in 365 days each) to get a Haunter to buy it move here because he told me he wanted to have "Show Seances" there. The house sold for only $8 thousand dollars!
Several local women were upset because they wanted it too! Who wouldn't?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Workshop magic today.
14 yrs.ago I had a box of odd tail light lenses. I used one in my exit tunnel. somebody probably punched it,broke it leaving a sharp edge that someone could get cut on (If they tried hard enough?)
I thought I would check and see if by chance I might have one in my garage.
I drove there,opened the door,walked half-way through the place swerved slightly to an aisle and before I got within 6 feet of a cardboard box the red plastic lens was sticking out of the box,saying ,"Here I Am, Jim!"
An identical lens!
There was No Part of my conscious mind that actually "Knew" that lens was even there and had not departed the day of my Late Father's auction in the garage.
I should have went and bought a LOTTO ticket right then,but finding the lens made me pretty happy too!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Christ! My knees get weak just looking at your shop! I have a 3x6' folding table in the dining room/kitchen to work on lol.


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

McBernes said:


> Christ! My knees get weak just looking at your shop! I have a 3x6' folding table in the dining room/kitchen to work on lol.


Thank you!


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

My wife said she liked the new house because it has room for me to store my halloween stuff (she did not say stuff) and it has a large workroom where I can work on future projects and all in spaces where she never needs to see it. So this is the start of turning a 21.5 x23 ft room into a proper creature shop. The previous owner got 50% through dismantling the room to make a mother in law suite and 100% through making a complete mess. I can't salvage much of the previous wall covering and he got only part of the ceiling painted. On the good side it has plenty of light and a sound system.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

My garage doubles as a workshop with 1/3 dedicated to the workshop. We park the cars in the driveway when we need space for larger projects.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Nothing fancy. Just a garage and a storage shed out back. It's pretty messed up right now, but hey the haunting season's here.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

hahaha the dr is in!


----------



## House of Darkness (Nov 5, 2015)

Just wanted to say, "Thanks Terra!" reminds me of my old shop, and makes me look forward to my new one.- Love your work!


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

still jealous of some of you workshops


----------

